# Weird White fuzz on my anubias?



## otter (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon divided betta tank and in one half there is an anubias with 2 flowers growing. I just got back from a 2 week trip and let someone else care for my fish but this morning I noticed it. It is a white fuzzy coat of something covering the center of the flower. If you know what and anubias flower looks like this may make more sense. But its just on the little middle part. I don't think this happened with the other flower that bloomed but I could have missed it. The fuzz is actually really fuzzy. Its not a little coat it looks like a bunny tail or something because its so fuzzy. Im wondering if this is just a part of the plants natural growth.. or something that would be harmful to my fish? 

:-?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm, if it looks like mould I'd try wiping it off. 
If the flower is starting to wilt, cut it off, the dead flower would definitely be attractive to mould.


----------

